# ASA Florida Pro am how did you do?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

couldn't tell it from the parking lots...full.
i heard of a few folks who didn't make it. i think gas prices are going to have more to do with hurting attendance in the long run.

how do you spell sucked/suxed/stunk up the place.

i thank my shooting partners for not making me walk five steps behind them.

oh well, there's always LA.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

This was a Great shoot, seemed to be lots of folks in attendance. I shot pretty well considering here in Ohio we have had a BRUTAL winter and I havent been able to get outside and shoot much since September. Yardage was off on a few but overall I'm pretty happy.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I shot like I have never picked up a bow in my life!!! However my buddy and bestest shooting pal won womens known 40 class!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I heard someone say 1100....


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I heard the same thing. Parking lots were jammed. Must have been a lot of spectators.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw lots of shooters...some spectators, but more shooters....4 weeks to La...Hope gas pricese decrease some..... maybe TANC will buy me a tank... LOL....


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Won the Team shoot with Derry Null (who went on to win Sr Pro!) with a +44up on a 45yd course with no walk up shooter... Did have Ty Adkins and Jacob Marlow though, 2 fine Young Men with very Bright Futures!

Had one of those Weekends in Open B, I couldn't hit a 12 to save My Life, probably missed 30 of the 40 12's by 1/2" or less... Missed 2 14's by 1/8"... 

My Oldest Son finished 2nd in Bow Novice
Youngest Son Finished 2nd in Youth Pins
The Wifey finished 6th in Womens Hunter


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

One of the range officals told me around 1200. Down some from last year. Lot from up north could't get out.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> I saw lots of shooters...some spectators, but more shooters....4 weeks to La...Hope gas pricese decrease some..... maybe TANC will buy me a tank... LOL....


Jerry, I can fly there for FREE and and ain't even going. Just Augusta and Kty. for me. I treasure that few hundred dollars more than the shoots. Plenty of local shoots as you know. 

But it WAS hard watching Fla. from afar. 

After 26 years traveling around the country every single week, I'm just not into the extended travel trips anymore. And airplanes are out. Don't plan on any more of that stress.

BTW, shoot better and the gas would be free. :wink: Ricky won over $800 in Fla. for a $50 entry fee.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Depends on the day. Friday team shoot = :thumbs_up. Saturday = :thumbs_do. Sunday was o.k.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

Well thanks to Allegiant Airlines I wasnt able to make it down to florida, but probably wouldnt have shot that great anyway. With all the snow on the ground here there hasnt been much time for rangeing practice.

I will be in West Monroe! No more airlines for me... ROADTRIP!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

won team shoot fri, shot great sat and stunk it up sunday...


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't make the podium this time but I am improving!!! 28th in Hunter out of 63 and 9th out of 35 in the sims.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

According to my high tech calculations there were 1315 shooters in Newberry in 2010 and 1138 in 2011......177 less shooters. Shot my first time in Sr. Open........If I had some Viagra pills I would trade then for Yardagra pills.....so I could keep up my yardage judging.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I hate excuses. I ligitamately had an equipment failure on Sat. 12-targets in I was 4-up and it went severely down hill from there..I have always said a Trophy Taker drop away is failsafe..I found out differently. Anyway that's the truth of what happened. I patched it to finish..but 2-low misses and 4-5 will take you down in a hurry..when I got out of there and went to straighten it out It was hitting 7" low and 5" lft. I had it I thought about right. 3-yds hot on known, chased it a little bit and then got it back right about the 7-8th target..ended the 2nd day better with a 6-down. Got to find a different rest.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I heard someone say 1100....


Awesome numbers. ASA going to continue to grow.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I hate excuses. I ligitamately had an equipment failure on Sat. 12-targets in I was 4-up and it went severely down hill from there..I have always said a Trophy Taker drop away is failsafe..I found out differently. Anyway that's the truth of what happened. I patched it to finish..but 2-low misses and 4-5 will take you down in a hurry..when I got out of there and went to straighten it out It was hitting 7" low and 5" lft. I had it I thought about right. 3-yds hot on known, chased it a little bit and then got it back right about the 7-8th target..ended the 2nd day better with a 6-down. Got to find a different rest.


Spring steel and Keep it simple! KISS!

DB


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Shot my first ever ASA critter shoot. I can see it won't be my last. Finished 30th out of 68 in Super Geezer. Also can see I'm going to have to shoot bullets a little bigger than 600 VAP's.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

Sentinalonfire said:


> won team shoot fri, shot great sat and stunk it up sunday...


202 on Sunday is hardly stinking it up. Good shooting with ya.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Didn't shoot that good, but learned alot, ate great and had a great trip with some great people!!!! Oh yea went all weekend without shooting a 5, so I'm happy


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ABTABB said:


> Won the Team shoot with Derry Null (who went on to win Sr Pro!) with a +44up on a 45yd course with no walk up shooter... Did have Ty Adkins and Jacob Marlow though, 2 fine Young Men with very Bright Futures!
> 
> Had one of those Weekends in Open B, I couldn't hit a 12 to save My Life, probably missed 30 of the 40 12's by 1/2" or less... Missed 2 14's by 1/8"...
> 
> ...


Ty Adkins is a shooter. Good youngman. Congradutaions on the sons and Wife. We now know who the shooter are in the family LOL

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Shot my first ever ASA critter shoot. I can see it won't be my last. Finished 30th out of 68 in Super Geezer. Also can see I'm going to have to shoot bullets a little bigger than 600 VAP's.


Goldtip Xcutters work fine and catch a few lines. Good shooting
DB


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ty Adkins is a shooter. Good youngman. Congradutaions on the sons and Wife. We now know who the shooter are in the family LOL
> 
> DB


He is a fine young man. He has a heck of a coach/dad too.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Got a good soaking while shooting all forty on Saturday morning. Such is the joys of shooting Trad but then again we all shot the same courses under the same conditions.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

My grandma could have beat me this weekend but I had fun.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congratutaions on the Sons and Wife. We now know who the shooters are in the family LOL
> 
> DB


No doubt about that DB, I taught Them everything I know... 

Luckily they figured the rest out on Their own...lol


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Team shoot went ok on Friday. Didn't set the world on fire but we finished up. Saturday did not got too well with a 192 but I made up for it on Sunday with a 216 to finish 8 up for the weekend. All in all had a great time. Weather was a little drab but it did stay dry for the most part. 

What I was impressed with was Kailey Johnston. She is 16 I believe and finished 2nd in the womens pro. That kid can shoot.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Shot open B for the first after shooting K-45 for 2years so judging was a struggle but I am pleased with a 189 and 190. Had a great time with great friends.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Spring steel and Keep it simple! KISS!
> 
> DB


I hear ya' DB..Thanks for throwing it back in my face. I talked to the guys at the britesite/protuner booth and gave them an apology..Hey, when I am wrong, I am wrong and can admit it..But I bet it shoots more forgiving when the drop-away is shooting right than it will with the Spring Steel..We'll see, I am about to put one on it tomorrow?? Most people like drop-aways for hunting and shooting broadheads because they tune easier and better..why do folks want a stationary rest to shoot targets? So that it can be more critical? 
I am going to put on a Platinum Premier 3-d with a blade...I have a TT spring Steel but I think that they are too rigid and are not forgiving JMO


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I hear ya' DB..Thanks for throwing it back in my face. I talked to the guys at the britesite/protuner booth and gave them an apology..Hey, when I am wrong, I am wrong and can admit it..But I bet it shoots more forgiving when the drop-away is shooting right than it will with the Spring Steel..We'll see, I am about to put one on it tomorrow?? Most people like drop-aways for hunting and shooting broadheads because they tune easier and better..why do folks want a stationary rest to shoot targets? So that it can be more critical?
> I am going to put on a Platinum Premier 3-d with a blade...I have a TT spring Steel but I think that they are too rigid and are not forgiving JMO


I think you've got it backwards bro.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

SteveID said:


> I think you've got it backwards bro.


OK, shoot your broadheads off of a spring steel rest! I have also shot spring steel rests. I believe them to be more critical. Been shooting and tuning bows for 30-yrs.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I hear ya' DB..Thanks for throwing it back in my face. I talked to the guys at the britesite/protuner booth and gave them an apology..Hey, when I am wrong, I am wrong and can admit it..But I bet it shoots more forgiving when the drop-away is shooting right than it will with the Spring Steel..We'll see, I am about to put one on it tomorrow?? Most people like drop-aways for hunting and shooting broadheads because they tune easier and better..why do folks want a stationary rest to shoot targets? So that it can be more critical?
> I am going to put on a Platinum Premier 3-d with a blade...I have a TT spring Steel but I think that they are too rigid and are not forgiving JMO



You got to be kidding. Pro tuner or Spring steel rest are the most popular rests on the market today. Good Luck but there no way Im going back to Platium Premier. I dont even remember the last time I saw a pro using one.
DB


----------



## rdm50 (Dec 24, 2010)

Had a great weekend in sunshine state. Shot with a great bunch of new friends. Shot 411 in sr. open and won my first pro am ever!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rdm50 said:


> Had a great weekend in sunshine state. Shot with a great bunch of new friends. Shot 411 in sr. open and won my first pro am ever!


Congrats on something very few will ever do in archery. Hope to met and get to shoot together in La. or Tx. if your coming.
Thats some awesome shooting against some tough shooters. I look for more shooters in La in are class. What and set and arrows was you shooting. Once again great shooting.
DB


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> OK, shoot your broadheads off of a spring steel rest! I have also shot spring steel rests. I believe them to be more critical. Been shooting and tuning bows for 30-yrs.


If they were more critical, you wouldn't see them on the line. I'm shocked when I see a top level shooter using a drop away. I've shot broadheads off of them with no problems, and others have as well. I really don't care how long you have been shooting or tuning bows, I know guys who have been in this game since the dawn of time, that doesn't give them or anyone credibility.

Take a look at the shooting line at Vegas. Do you really think people would shoot a blade rest for that game if it was more "critical" than a drop away?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> If they were more critical, you wouldn't see them on the line. I'm shocked when I see a top level shooter using a drop away. I've shot broadheads off of them with no problems, and others have as well. I really don't care how long you have been shooting or tuning bows, I know guys who have been in this game since the dawn of time, that doesn't give them or anyone credibility.
> 
> Take a look at the shooting line at Vegas. Do you really think people would shoot a blade rest for that game if it was more "critical" than a drop away?



Interesting, Dean Pridgean shoots them and if he dont have the years of exsperiance and 33 something silver bowls and is considered a legend. Shot a 300 60X at indoor nationals at age 70. Mike Anderson won Vegas with them and continue to shoot one and always is the top ten indoor shooters in the world.
You Shocked now! If you watch my pictures you will find many do shoot them.
DB


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Interesting, Dean Pridgean shoots them and if he dont have the years of exsperiance and 33 something silver bowls and is considered a legend. Shot a 300 60X at indoor nationals at age 70. Mike Anderson won Vegas with them and continue to shoot one and always is the top ten indoor shooters in the world.
> You Shocked now! If you watch my pictures you will find many do shoot them.
> DB


Never once said a drop away wouldn't shoot great, don't know where you got that or why you are bringing it up. I was, however, disputing the claim that was made by TAYLOR CO. that a blade rest is more critical than a drop away. I wouldn't trade my Pro Tuner for any drop away. Like you said, KISS principle always applies in target archery. And yes, I'm still "shocked" that anyone at the professional level would shoot a drop away. So you named off two guys. Want me to start naming off pro shooters who don't use a drop away? Bet my list is longer.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> Never once said a drop away wouldn't shoot great, don't know where you got that or why you are bringing it up. I was, however, disputing the claim that was made by TAYLOR CO. that a blade rest is more critical than a drop away. I wouldn't trade my Pro Tuner for any drop away. Like you said, KISS principle always applies in target archery. And yes, I'm still "shocked" that anyone at the professional level would shoot a drop away. So you named off two guys. Want me to start naming off pro shooters who don't use a drop away? Bet my list is longer.


Your qoute

Im shocked when I see a top level shooter using a drop away

Doesnt shock me at all! You acted like no one ever shoots one. Both work and yes I do know the ones who use them and why! 100% vane clearance. 
DB


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Your qoute
> 
> Im shocked when I see a top level shooter using a drop away
> 
> ...


Yes, it does shock me; and yes, I do know why they use it. I still can't believe anyone would use one when, IMO (that means "in my opinion" in case you were unaware), blade rests are a much more reliable option. You seem to enjoy arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SteveID said:


> Yes, it does shock me; and yes, I do know why they use it. I still can't believe anyone would use one when, IMO (that means "in my opinion" in case you were unaware), blade rests are a much more reliable option. You seem to enjoy arguing for the sake of arguing.


I stated my thoughts and understand completely. But it not hard for me to understand why some choose to use them. I never understood why some feel they cant work. I guarantee my spring steel has gotten bent more than once at times and very easy thing to do and seen more than one archer have this promblem. But can say the same for fall away and limbdriver as well. Platium Premier may the rock solid rest for him. There tough and hard to bend. Got to find what works for you.
DB


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

uhh....anybody else want to post their score???:yield::yield::focus::focus:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> I stated my thoughts and understand completely. But it not hard for me to understand why some choose to use them. I never understood why some feel they cant work. I guarantee my spring steel has gotten bent more than once at times and very easy thing to do and seen more than one archer have this promblem. But can say the same for fall away and limbdriver as well. Platium Premier may the rock solid rest for him. There tough and hard to bend. Got to find what works for you.
> DB


I am going to use the blade on the Platinum Premier..not the shoot-thru prongs. Do you think that is a viable option Dan? I have a TT Spring Steel. I just never thought it made me anymore accurate plus it was ridiculously hard to keep on the launcher.
Oh yeah, Michael Braden has been shooting the TT drop-away forever. He was in the shootdown this past weekend in Fl.
I am sorry, didn't mean to get the thread off topic!!!


----------



## bowden67 (Jun 6, 2005)

first time there and had a great time execpt rain on sat morning. shot 29 down on sat and 2 down on sun in open-c. need to practice in rain lol


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I shot "even" for the weekend, which is about par for me. Just couldn't seem to get on those 12's.

btw, Ken Lantz was in the shootdown and he shoots a TT dropaway. I have shot a 2nd and a 3rd in Open-B and was shooting dropaway for both. Right now i have a blade b/c "that's what everybody shoots". We'll see if it's better.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I shot a 412 (a pair of 206's) in semi pro this weekend. Not the best, not the worst. I left a bunch of points on the table that were out there to get, but I was only 12 points of the winner so I can live with that. Maybe we will get some better weather between now and Louisiana and I'll get to see more targets.

Just for the record, I am shooting a spring steel trophy taker right now.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats on something very few will ever do in archery. Hope to met and get to shoot together in La. or Tx. if your coming.
> Thats some awesome shooting against some tough shooters. I look for more shooters in La in are class. What and set and arrows was you shooting. Once again great shooting.
> DB


Ricky shoots a Bowtech Sentinel, DB. Uses Victory X-Ringer HVs, a fixed blade rest, a Loesch release, NO side rod, maybe a Doinker stab though I'm not sure on that one, and get this..............I'll bet his bow is shooting all of 265 FPS. That means there was some extraordinary judging going on. I think it's those HARD ranges we shoot locally in preparation. He commented how easy he thought the ranges were at Gainesville compared to what he/we have been shooting. :wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TANC said:


> Ricky shoots a Bowtech Sentinel, DB. Uses Victory X-Ringer HVs, a fixed blade rest, a Loesch release, NO side rod, maybe a Doinker stab though I'm not sure on that one, and get this..............I'll bet his bow is shooting all of 265 FPS. That means there was some extraordinary judging going on. I think it's those HARD ranges we shoot locally in preparation. He commented how easy he thought the ranges were at Gainesville compared to what he/we have been shooting. :wink:


265 now thats interesting. There a guy who can judge yardage. Ranges I shoot with my pro buddies here, senior open ranges are far easier. I was 8 or 10 up at one time in my first senior open and second day missed so many under 30yrds it was ridiculous. I never practice under 30 very often. I do now. When I shot senior pro you didnt get many under 30yrds either. I understand completely what he saying.
DB
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I am going to use the blade on the Platinum Premier..not the shoot-thru prongs. Do you think that is a viable option Dan? I have a TT Spring Steel. I just never thought it made me anymore accurate plus it was ridiculously hard to keep on the launcher.
> Oh yeah, Michael Braden has been shooting the TT drop-away forever. He was in the shootdown this past weekend in Fl.
> I am sorry, didn't mean to get the thread off topic!!!


I think if shoots a paper tear the same evertime go for it. I always shot off the swivel wire looking arm when I shot those. When I first put a rest on I shoot atleast 30 to 40 arrows through paper. Tears better be the same. Then go groupd tune at 30 40 50yrds.

DB


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

Numbers were pretty good in my class 100+, I placed 14th with a score of 417 in k45


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Even Saturday and 13 up Sunday in Semi.



TT Spring Steel btw.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I shot 14 up for the weekend and finished 10th in open A


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

bigcountry24 said:


> I shot 14 up for the weekend and finished 10th in open A


Here's a guy that has been tearing up our local 50 yd. ranges. Hard ranges. And it payed off in Gainesville, though I know, and he knows, his best is yet to come. Open A is a tough, tough class.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

rdm50 said:


> Had a great weekend in sunshine state. Shot with a great bunch of new friends. Shot 411 in sr. open and won my first pro am ever!



Hey Ricky, congrats! :thumb:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

bigcountry24 said:


> I shot 14 up for the weekend and finished 10th in open A


Congrats Michael. :thumb:

Seems like the NC shooters did real well. I bet that is why they don't offer ASA shooters here anymore. It is a conspiracy to level the playing field. lain:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

peter rogers said:


> Numbers were pretty good in my class 100+, I placed 14th with a score of 417 in k45


How hard can it be its known yardage!:darkbeer::wink: Just razzing you. Known getting pretty popular. 
DB


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> How hard can it be its known yardage!:darkbeer::wink: Just razzing you. Known getting pretty popular.
> DB


I thought the same thing initially about shooting indoor. It's just 20 yds at a dot, how hard could it be? Boy... did I find out quick how hard it could be. Knowing the distance doesn't make it easy for everyone.


----------



## tattooed (Mar 17, 2007)

I shot the k-45 , placed 23 with a 409 for the weekend . It was my first ASA shoot in 2 years . I use to shoot open-a but havn't been shooting much lately so my yardage would have not been good . I had a blast in that class alot of good shooters. I'll be shooting k-45 again , look at the shooter total I think 107 , that's pretty good . It seems more and more are going to the known ,That means better pay out's .


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hophunt said:


> I thought the same thing initially about shooting indoor. It's just 20 yds at a dot, how hard could it be? Boy... did I find out quick how hard it could be. Knowing the distance doesn't make it easy for everyone.


Indoor sucks! Mind game for sure. Hardest game I have done. Good grief I can hit a 12 ring on 3d target evertime at 20yrds.
DB


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

tattooed said:


> I shot the k-45 , placed 23 with a 409 for the weekend . It was my first ASA shoot in 2 years . I use to shoot open-a but havn't been shooting much lately so my yardage would have not been good . I had a blast in that class alot of good shooters. I'll be shooting k-45 again , look at the shooter total I think 107 , that's pretty good . It seems more and more are going to the known ,That means better pay out's .


Good shooting Nathan!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats to Shootist and 3rdPlace for some fine shooting last weekend. You guys would probably do even better if your range official wasn't such an ass.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

A dozen donuts and he is as tame as a little tabby colored kitten.:wink::wink:


----------



## rdm50 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shot a brigadier, victory xringer arrows, Shooting same set up that I shot last year. My fiance Sheila Beckom passed away Dec. 14. She never got to see me win a pro am event. She helped me hold steady and win Sr. open on Sunday on her BIRTHDAY. She helped me win here while shooting 12s in heaven.


----------



## Duece Weaver (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrat's Ricky, You deserve it. Great shooting and I know Sheila was Smiling down on you.


----------



## travis gross (Feb 19, 2006)

i didint shoot good at all but my two sons both finished 2nd in the jr eagle and senior eagle. my oldest shot16up and got beat by 3 points that stinks


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rdm50 said:


> Shot a brigadier, victory xringer arrows, Shooting same set up that I shot last year. My fiance Sheila Beckom passed away Dec. 14. She never got to see me win a pro am event. She helped me hold steady and win Sr. open on Sunday on her BIRTHDAY. She helped me win here while shooting 12s in heaven.


I know you will keep her in your memories. My best wishes for your continued success.

(BTW were your the gentleman we met at Hardee's?)


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

rdm50 said:


> Shot a brigadier, victory xringer arrows, Shooting same set up that I shot last year. My fiance Sheila Beckom passed away Dec. 14. She never got to see me win a pro am event. She helped me hold steady and win Sr. open on Sunday on her BIRTHDAY. She helped me win here while shooting 12s in heaven.


That's a real special win man. Congrats.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome, Congrats! I am sure that made a special day even more special!


----------



## rdm50 (Dec 24, 2010)

carlosii said:


> I know you will keep her in your memories. My best wishes for your continued success.
> 
> (BTW were your the gentleman we met at Hardee's?)


Yes I think we met at hardees on Friday Afternoon while it was raining.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

TANC said:


> Ricky shoots a Bowtech Sentinel, DB. Uses Victory X-Ringer HVs, a fixed blade rest, a Loesch release, NO side rod, maybe a Doinker stab though I'm not sure on that one, and get this..............I'll bet his bow is shooting all of 265 FPS. That means there was some extraordinary judging going on. I think it's those HARD ranges we shoot locally in preparation. He commented how easy he thought the ranges were at Gainesville compared to what he/we have been shooting. :wink:




Yep. Brigadier. Not a Sentinel. I knew that. Don't know why I said Sentinel.


----------



## archerta (Oct 10, 2006)

Finished 2nd with Tom Crowe on Y range friday, and finished 7th in senior open.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

rdm50 said:


> Yes I think we met at hardees on Friday Afternoon while it was raining.


While it was raining could have been Wed, Thurs, Fri, Sat, or Sun....lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

archerta said:


> Finished 2nd with Tom Crowe on Y range friday, and finished 7th in senior open.


Congrats on a fine finish. Good luck in La. Ill be there at that one.
DB


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I personally had the best shoot of my life. I finished 1'st in the K45 Class.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Archerbruce said:


> I personally had the best shoot of my life. I finished 1'st in the K45 Class.


Dang that's some fine shooting! Congratulations for sure.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Archerbruce said:


> I personally had the best shoot of my life. I finished 1'st in the K45 Class.


Congrats in a tough class! Now we know who the shooters are!
DB


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

peter rogers said:


> Numbers were pretty good in my class 100+, I placed 14th with a score of 417 in k45


Great shooting Pete. I hope ya get some podium finish's this year brother. You have the ability man. :thumb:


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I hate excuses. I ligitamately had an equipment failure on Sat. 12-targets in I was 4-up and it went severely down hill from there..I have always said a Trophy Taker drop away is failsafe..I found out differently. Anyway that's the truth of what happened. I patched it to finish..but 2-low misses and 4-5 will take you down in a hurry..when I got out of there and went to straighten it out It was hitting 7" low and 5" lft. I had it I thought about right. 3-yds hot on known, chased it a little bit and then got it back right about the 7-8th target..ended the 2nd day better with a 6-down. Got to find a different rest.


Pretty sure I was shooting with ya!! You started really strong on Saturday....and then like you said..it went down hill from there...you took it like a man though and carried on..had a good time both Saturday and Sunday. Definitely better luck next time.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

peter rogers said:


> Numbers were pretty good in my class 100+, I placed 14th with a score of 417 in k45


good shootin' Pete.
sorry we run into each other down there. you coulda bought lunch.
may see you guys down in loueaseeanna.


----------

